# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  morgen wo Skifahren?!?!

## st´ip

Wie schauts aus? wo kann man zur Zeit halbwegs gut fahren? Obertauern? Kitz??

----------


## maxthedude

piste oder abseits? 
piste - obertauern/kitz sollt scho noch passen.  
abseits - kanada/norwegen  :Wink:  also ka ahnung vielleicht find ma in di gletschergebiete noch was zum fahren bzw. über 2500m .. unterhalb dürfts eher schlecht ausschaun. wenn ich das wochenend fahren würd und die wahl hätte würd ich as kitz probieren.

----------

